# NYC FDNY EMT Hirings.



## emt seeking first job (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone know when they are hiring next ?

I am trying to get on with a private, and it would reason that a bunch of spots might open up once FDNY hires.

Anyone know when that will be next ?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 6, 2010)

call them and ask them when the next EMT class will be. Traditionally it is  January and June.  As you know NY has $$$ problems.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 6, 2010)

firecoins said:


> call them and ask them when the next EMT class will be. Traditionally it is  January and June.  As you know NY has $$$ problems.




A hiring person at a private told me FDNY was hiring July 13, and he may have openings then.

I am trying to access if he was giving me brush off or not....


----------



## firecoins (Jul 6, 2010)

Call FDNY EMS and ask.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> A hiring person at a private told me FDNY was hiring July 13, and he may have openings then.
> 
> I am trying to access if he was giving me brush off or not....



Call him on July 13. Find out.


----------



## bitman (Jul 15, 2010)

did u call to find out? i'm waiting for a call from them too, brought my application in to "application intake session" back in May 2010, the guy told me to expect a call by mid July, nothing yet. Thanks.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 15, 2010)

No.

If you are on the list, then you must have a contact phone # for info.

I am not on the list. I have an application in at a private service. They told meif they (the private) lose people to FDNY, then they (the private) would have openings.

Someone in my building, dont know him, but I saw his FDNY emt shirts, said he heard there would be a class in the end of July.

But as I wrote, if you are on the list, dont you have a contact person or phone # ?


----------



## bitman (Jul 19, 2010)

I brought my application in through an invitation i was sent so i suppose yes i'm on the list, they gave us a general contact number for info, i called on the 15th they still haven't started calling applicants yet. She couldn't tell me when they would start, i'm calling again this week. We were told at the application intake session they have a tentative academy start for january for this group and the application process takes anywhere from 2-4 months. Crossing my fingers i hope i get the call.

I believe they have waiting lists for emt in nyc, you would need to call them so that they put your name down for next hirings, i got called 2 years after i originally applied. I'm not sure if they give priority to people who are already on privates or they also have to start from zero.


----------



## redbull (Jul 23, 2010)

My class is ending in August. I will be certified in August. Is this too late for FDNY? Ideally I'd love to get into the FDNY EMT academy this year


----------



## firecoins (Jul 23, 2010)

you will apply and get in line.  If you qualify, they will call you.


----------



## MDA (Jul 23, 2010)

firecoins said:


> you will apply and get in line.  If you qualify, they will call you.



No way, really? Sounds too easy.
Seems like he's going about it like there's some secret underground EMS hiring society.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 23, 2010)

It would be a good idea to work on getting your medic while waiting for a call. I know that LaGuardia, Suffolk CC have degree programs, and I think that BMCC does as well. You could also go the cert route. I may be a little out of the loop, but IIRC NY Methodist runs medic programs in BK and the Bronx. They had classes that run 1800-2200 M-Th, and 8 hour classes twice weekly, I think M/W. 

A medic program may cost 6-7k, but you can easily make it back in the first year. Just get a loan if you have to, or establish a payment schedule with the school, or some combination of the two. 

I was lucky, as I was working for NS-LIJ as an EMT while going through medic school, making 20/hr, plus 2/hr night diff. The medic promotion bumped me to 22/hr, then 25 after six months, and then 30/hr after a year. There was that salary bump, more OT, and availability of per diem work at other hospitals making 25/hr or more. That's how you make it back. If you work in the privates making 10/hr, the medic upgrade will bump you to 20/hr or more. Every $.50/hr is a little more than $1,000/yr. So, that's a 20k/yr bump, gross. 

Having your medic will make it all the easier to get into FDNY EMS. There was and will always be turnover. It's a fun job, but the constant harrassment by conditions bosses, mandations, lousy pay, etc wears many down. The hospitals always get ex FDNY EMS employees. They start out per diem, then go FT when they see how much better it is on the other side.

The FF's don't even make a liveable wage in the FDNY, so the EMT's and medics are even more screwed. At least at FDNY the FF's can do swaps and basically work a 24/72, or work every other day for a month and have a month or more off. At FDNY EMS, they work 8 hour shifts, five days a week, with an extra day off every third week or so. Google FDNY EMS platoon schedule to see for yourself. Couple that with mandations, and there's little time to work side jobs. At least the FF's have enough time off to work a second FT job if they want. Quite a few work for the hospitals as EMT's, medics, and nurses.

I think that, as a new EMT you may qualify for food stamps. No joke. I heard the same for NYPD a few years ago before they had their most recent contract negotiation, finally giving them a liveable wage.


----------



## MDA (Jul 23, 2010)

$30 an hour as a Medic?
I see a cross country State move after I get licensed.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 23, 2010)

MDA said:


> No way, really? Sounds too easy.
> Seems like he's going about it like there's some secret underground EMS hiring society.



I did the entire FDNY EMS hiring process after I got my medic, and then turned down the offer, having convinced my wife that we could do way better in fire based EMS out of state.

It was as simple as calling the automated number, putting yourself on the provisional list, then waiting for notification by mail to jump through their hoops. Completing the process doesn't mean that you'll get hired, just that you're eligible. It's the same as any other hiring process. You meet with the investigator to give them all your ppw and to pay for the background investigation. You'll return again for the psych. Again for the physical, the medical, the computer test, etc. The physical was easy. From what I remember, there was the stepmill, three minutes at 60 steps/min, with only 35# extra. Your BP needs t be within a certain limit, and your pulse needs to drop a certain amount after a minute or so. Just recline and take deep, slow breaths, and it'll drop. Practice makes perfect. There was this thing that has you turn the pedals with your arms. You pull on a chain attatched to the floor that measures your pulling force. I forget what else. The medical was blood draws, PPD, breathing, fit test, eyes, ears, 12 lead and such. You're given a list # after all is said and done, IIRC. I forget if civil service employees get first dibs or not.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 23, 2010)

MDA said:


> $30 an hour as a Medic?
> I see a cross country State move after I get licensed.



North Shore LIJ Center for EMS. You start as a medic 1 unless you have experience. When I worked there in '07, the probie M1 got 22.02/hr, up to 25.22 after probation, which was six months. Then you go to M2, pending availability. Starts at 26.72, up to 30.0 something after six months. Our CCM's got 33/hr. All positions are subject to 10% night diff. I scheduled all nights to give myself a 10% pay raise. 

1199 union hospitals such as JHMC/Flushing/Brookdale and the now defunct SVCMC system would take 5 years to top out, unlike as little as a year at NS-LIJ. Medics started at 25/hr, up to 33/hr, with pension. NS only had a 403b. :sad:


----------



## redbull (Jul 26, 2010)

46Young said:


> North Shore LIJ Center for EMS. You start as a medic 1 unless you have experience. When I worked there in '07, the probie M1 got 22.02/hr, up to 25.22 after probation, which was six months. Then you go to M2, pending availability. Starts at 26.72, up to 30.0 something after six months. Our CCM's got 33/hr. All positions are subject to 10% night diff. I scheduled all nights to give myself a 10% pay raise.
> 
> 1199 union hospitals such as JHMC/Flushing/Brookdale and the now defunct SVCMC system would take 5 years to top out, unlike as little as a year at NS-LIJ. Medics started at 25/hr, up to 33/hr, with pension. NS only had a 403b. :sad:



Hey I actually work for NSLIJ now. I'm wondering if I could get a job per diem (even though i have no EMT experience).


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 27, 2010)

I called the FDNY #, they said new class scheduled for Sept 2010.

Good luck to everyone on the list.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 27, 2010)

redbull said:


> Hey I actually work for NSLIJ now. I'm wondering if I could get a job per diem (even though i have no EMT experience).



I don't think that you can work two different jobs at the same health system. There were a couple of EMT's who mover over to Manhasset to be ER techs, getting a few more bucks an hour, but they had to resign with the CEMS. We also had a FDNY FF who was an EMT that resigned with the CEMS to be an RN at NSUH Manhasset per diem. 

What's your current position with the health system?

I know that NSLIJ runs the system in Staten Island. Perhaps you could work EMS over there?


----------



## redbull (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm actually working as a clerk typist, but I absolutely 100% hate it. I'd definitely leave that job in a heartbeat for EMT!!!


----------



## 46Young (Jul 31, 2010)

redbull said:


> I'm actually working as a clerk typist, but I absolutely 100% hate it. I'd definitely leave that job in a heartbeat for EMT!!!



I think that the CEMS' main number is still 516-719-5050. Call there and they'll point you in the right direction. If you have educational aspirations, they'll work with you on building your schedule around school. You too can work 46 Eddie and maybe one day 46 Young if you get your medic cert!

Also, when I left the health system in 2007, Manhasset was hiring EMT's as ER techs, for around 22/hr. You could apply for the ER tech position and the EMT position at the same time, and see what comes back first. If you get the tech spot, you'll see plenty of CEMS employees. Talk with them and see if NYC 911/IFT EMS would interest you.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 1, 2010)

The pay for Medics in the Northeast (at least NY and NJ) for medics is pretty good. 
I was making 22+ as a new medic with almost unlimited OT in Jersey plus differentials, and I make 25+/hr as a per diem.


----------



## redbull (Aug 1, 2010)

46Young said:


> I think that the CEMS' main number is still 516-719-5050. Call there and they'll point you in the right direction. If you have educational aspirations, they'll work with you on building your schedule around school. You too can work 46 Eddie and maybe one day 46 Young if you get your medic cert!
> 
> Also, when I left the health system in 2007, Manhasset was hiring EMT's as ER techs, for around 22/hr. You could apply for the ER tech position and the EMT position at the same time, and see what comes back first. If you get the tech spot, you'll see plenty of CEMS employees. Talk with them and see if NYC 911/IFT EMS would interest you.



Thanks 46Young. I did my ridealong with 46 Frank a few weeks ago. Not much going on, but I heard the night crew had some good stuff.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 1, 2010)

redbull said:


> Thanks 46Young. I did my ridealong with 46 Frank a few weeks ago. Not much going on, but I heard the night crew had some good stuff.



Did you get hired by the CEMS, are you doing a ride along for EMT school, or for some other reason? If you bump into 46 Young, Dennis V and Jim B know me, along with quite a few others. Four of us left for the Fairfax County FD in VA over the past few years.


----------



## redbull (Aug 1, 2010)

46Young said:


> Did you get hired by the CEMS, are you doing a ride along for EMT school, or for some other reason? If you bump into 46 Young, Dennis V and Jim B know me, along with quite a few others. Four of us left for the Fairfax County FD in VA over the past few years.



No, I'm doing it for North Shore's EMT accelerated program which ends in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## bitman (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything or gotten anything on the mail, i brought my application to the "application intake session" back in May, we were told to expect a call by July. This is for a tentative January 2011 academy start. Anyone here waiting too for that group?? Thanks.


----------



## redbull (Sep 30, 2010)

bitman said:


> Has anyone heard anything or gotten anything on the mail, i brought my application to the "application intake session" back in May, we were told to expect a call by July. This is for a tentative January 2011 academy start. Anyone here waiting too for that group?? Thanks.



no idea. did u have to fill out the civil service stuff for it? i missed the date as i was certified in august...here's hoping i can get into that too.


----------



## bitman (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm waiting for a call for the physical agillity test, no civil stuff filled yet.


----------



## jbell1115 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Still waiting*

I also went to the same "application intake session" in May.  I still havent heard anything yet about the physical agility test


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 7, 2010)

Be patient brothers, they just graduated two large Top classes. I'm sure you'll be at Ft. Totten doing a mile run in the cold sooner than you think.


----------



## pikapp730 (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you know how long we would get a reponse from them?


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 8, 2010)

Back in the early 90's it took them about one year to call me. Back then we belonged to Health and Hospitals. I go back to work on Monday, I'll call some instructors I know and see when the next TOP class go's in.


----------



## redbull (Oct 12, 2010)

even tho i didn't fill out that civil service form, i hope they still call me.


----------



## ethomas4 (Oct 14, 2010)

*EMT jobs in NYC other than with the FD???*

Hi all, Hope I am not repeating questions....

I want to move to NYC, but I do not want to be a fire fighter, I just want to work as an EMT and then become a paramedic. Is that possible? What are the options in NYC for EMTs? I have all my EMT certs from CA, would I have to change them to NY state certifications?

Thank you


----------



## Sandog (Oct 14, 2010)

The link below would be a good place to start.
http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/certification/reciprocity.htm


----------



## ethomas4 (Oct 14, 2010)

excellent info sandog, thank you


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

ethomas4 said:


> Hi all, Hope I am not repeating questions....
> 
> I want to move to NYC, but I do not want to be a fire fighter, I just want to work as an EMT and then become a paramedic. Is that possible? What are the options in NYC for EMTs? I have all my EMT certs from CA, would I have to change them to NY state certifications?
> 
> Thank you



http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/community/employment_index.shtml

As you can see, even though FDNY EMS is part of FDNY, they're seperate job descriptions. There's no crossover. The closest thing to that is the FF's that have medic cards will pull per diem shifts at the local hospitals that are 911 providers. FDNYRescueMedic could tell you more. There's absolutely no chance of being mandated to cross train as a FF at some point in the future. The unions will put the kibbosh on that. What I can tell you is that the NatReg is useless for reciprocity in NY. If I want to get my state card back, I'd have to do a challenge refresher. I don't know the rules for basics.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2010)

ethomas4 said:


> Hi all, Hope I am not repeating questions....
> 
> I want to move to NYC, but I do not want to be a fire fighter, I just want to work as an EMT and then become a paramedic. Is that possible? What are the options in NYC for EMTs? I have all my EMT certs from CA, would I have to change them to NY state certifications?
> 
> Thank you



If you do FDNY EMS, you will not be doing FDNY firefighting.  And vice versa.


----------



## ethomas4 (Oct 14, 2010)

THank you all, where I live it is if you want to be a medic you have to be an FF and vice versa, I guess that is why I have the false notion that it is like that everywhere.

thanks for the replies, wish me luck..any other advice for moving to NY and being a medic is greatly appreciated. I guess I will just keep going to classes and working until  I make the move


----------



## pikapp730 (Oct 14, 2010)

so, how long do i expect a call from them to take the physical agility test? i put my name on the list over a month ago.


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 15, 2010)

I was at the academy on Tuesday of this week for training. Right now there is a Top class that just started. I asked some of the instructors and they have no clue as to when the next class is after this one. It might take six months or so to be called. If I hear anything else I'll post it on here.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 15, 2010)

FDNYRescueMedic said:


> I was at the academy on Tuesday of this week for training. Right now there is a Top class that just started. I asked some of the instructors and they have no clue as to when the next class is after this one. It might take six months or so to be called. If I hear anything else I'll post it on here.




What does "Top" class mean ?

How is a "Top" class different from any other class ?


----------



## ERMedic (Oct 16, 2010)

He meant P-TOP class, Paramedic Training Orientation Program.


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 17, 2010)

TOP stands for Training Orientation Program. If there is a P before top it's for medics only otherwise TOP is for EMT's. Eg. TOP-09-04 is the 4th top program in the year 2009.


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 17, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> What does "Top" class mean ?
> 
> How is a "Top" class different from any other class ?



You go to the Academy at Ft. Totten, Queens and it's like an EMT refresher to include Haz Mat operations level training, EVOC how to handle an MCI, FDNY-EMS operation guide to name a few.


----------



## pikapp730 (Oct 21, 2010)

Is fort totten in bayside?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 21, 2010)

pikapp730 said:


> Is fort totten in bayside?



yes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Totten_(New_York)


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 28, 2010)

I contacted NY State EMS regarding reciprocity,  they said fill out application along with a copy of my Ca state Paramedic License and $50 dollar cashiers check or money order, and a written statement indicating intentions to work for FDNY and that was it, and FDNY also said once I get state license there is a local protocol test I would have to take once these requirements were satisfied I could apply with FDNY, which I plan to do.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 28, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> I contacted NY State EMS regarding reciprocity,  they said fill out application along with a copy of my Ca state Paramedic License and $50 dollar cashiers check or money order, and a written statement indicating intentions to work for FDNY and that was it, and FDNY also said once I get state license there is a local protocol test I would have to take once these requirements were satisfied I could apply with FDNY, which I plan to do.



It's called the NYC REMAC exam. You need your MAC card to work in the city. It's a protocol test. One day is the written, the next is scenarios. The written is no joke. A typical question can be: What's the fifth step in the Asthma protocol? Or, after establishing a 12 lead (cardiac), what is the next step?

Find the protocols here:

http://www.nycremsco.org/images/articlesserver/ALS_Protocols_January_2010_v01012010c.pdf


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 28, 2010)

46young, Thank you very much, REMAC was the name that's right, I did not realize there was scenarios. I'm in Ca what are the best places to consider housing that are not "ghetto,". Thanks in advance, Its gonna be my first time in NY


----------



## firecoins (Oct 28, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> 46young, Thank you very much, REMAC was the name that's right, I did not realize there was scenarios. I'm in Ca what are the best places to consider housing that are not "ghetto,". Thanks in advance, Its gonna be my first time in NY



There are trick questions and yes, it is scenario based.  

As for living, it   Do you want to live in the 5 boros?  Jersey?  Long Island?  Westchester?  Rockland?  Queens is the best boro combining affordability and mass transport IMHO.  I love Rockland and Westchester but I am from there.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 28, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> 46young, Thank you very much, REMAC was the name that's right, I did not realize there was scenarios. I'm in Ca what are the best places to consider housing that are not "ghetto,". Thanks in advance, Its gonna be my first time in NY



I grew up in Ridgewood, Queens. It's decent to live there, and there is a lot of public transportation as well. The farther up from Wyckoff, and the closer to Fresh Pond Rd you are, the better. The other side of Wyckoff is Bushwick, Brooklyn. I've lived there too. It can be rough there. Matter of fact, it's best to stay out of Brooklyn and the Bronx in general. There are some nice areas, but they are few and far between, and can be prohibitively expensive. The city (Manhattan) is too expensive, and Staten Island is too remote. Glendale and Middle Village are safe. The three Queens neighborhoods I mentioned are pretty centrally located in Queens, and also reasonably close to highways going to other boroughs. You can make the academy in 30-45 minutes by car if you leave early. Getting home is a different story.

Edit: Maspeth is okay, too. The other Queens neighborhoods are either too expensive, or hit and miss as far as if they're safe or not. Five blocks one way you're okay, then you turn the wrong corner and someone will start beef with you.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 28, 2010)

So when you say Queens, Brooklyn, these are cities and there is neighborhoods within the cities?? Buroughs is what? ? Another name for city?? It sucks because I know nobody in NY, I will get a map of the area, I was in the east coast in 98 in Camp Lejeune NC  when I stationed there, but I'm from Ca 45 min east of LA in San Bernardino Co, thank you to all NY ems people for the info, Only thing I know about NY is Rescue me lol.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 29, 2010)

NYC has five boroughs. These are also counties. the borough of Queens is Queens County, Brooklyn is Kings County, Staten Island is Richmond County, etc. Within these five counties are numerous neighborhoods. They correlate to certain zip codes, for the most part.


Do this: Go to maps.google, and type in "Seneca Ave, NY." That puts you right in the middle of Ridgewood. Zoom out times one, and you'll see all the neighborhoods named on the map. You can easily see Ridgewood, Glendale, Woodhaven, and Bushwick. Many neighborhoods are like a melting pot, but others are clearly segregated. 

Just walk through Brooklyn. You'll find mostly Polish in Greenpoint, Hasidic Jews in parts of Williamsburg, and Puerto Ricans on the other side. You've got Italians and Irish down in Bay Ridge, Russians in Sheepshead Bay, Blacks in Bed Stuy, etc. That's not to say that any one area is better or worse then the next, but that's predominantely what you'll find in those areas. 

When I worked in Jackson Hts/Corona, Roosevelt Ave was mostly Mexican, 37 ave from 76th st to Junction Blve was mostly Colombian, Ecuadorian, and Peruvian. Past Junction was Dominican. East Elmhurst was black. 73-76 st was mostly Indian. Many neighborhoods are quirky like that. Astoria can have Greek areas, Brazillian pockets, South American, Paki, Egyptian, Italian, Black, etc. You walk 5-6 blocks in any direction and the scenery changes.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

46young, Thanks again for the really good info. Out here we have some segregation, but it seems more in the ghetto or rough cities like East LA or Compton, but for the most part descent neighborhoods could be a melting pot but your either Hispanic,white, black or Asian. Im still waiting for NY state license then I will set up a REMAC test date and actually fly out there, then I could apply with FDNY EMS.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

How is the overtime with FDNY?? Is there a lot of work. That's what I miss about AMR, out here you have to be a Firefighter if you want to have an EMS career, I absolutely hate that, otherwise you have to work for some crappy Ambulance Co. With no future absolute dead end job.


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 29, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> How is the overtime with FDNY?? Is there a lot of work. That's what I miss about AMR, out here you have to be a Firefighter if you want to have an EMS career, I absolutely hate that, otherwise you have to work for some crappy Ambulance Co. With no future absolute dead end job.



There's a lot of overtime. Folks are always calling out sick, getting injured or taking a few mental health days.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 29, 2010)

FDNYRescueMedic said:


> There's a lot of overtime. Folks are always calling out sick, getting injured or taking a few mental health days.



Are they still doing the KVO program, so that you can avoid mandations?


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 31, 2010)

Just to confirm, Does FDNY EMS work 8, 10, 12, or 24 hour shifts? ?


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

46Young said:


> Are they still doing the KVO program, so that you can avoid mandations?



The kvo program is still there. We work 8 hr tours but can be mandated for another 8.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 1, 2010)

3 8-hour tours labeled tour 1, tour 2 and tour 3.


----------



## pikapp730 (Nov 11, 2010)

So, I called them to put my name on the list back in august. Is it normal not to hear them for 3 months?


----------



## firecoins (Nov 11, 2010)

pikapp730 said:


> So, I called them to put my name on the list back in august. Is it normal not to hear them for 3 months?



yes.


----------



## bitman (Dec 8, 2010)

january academy not happening as per recruitment person over the phone, apparently it's been unofficially put on hold.. been waiting since May when i brought application to the "application intake session", we were suppose to have gotten a call for the physical many months ago. sucks!!!


----------



## jbell1115 (Dec 13, 2010)

that sucks to hear i went to that same application orientation intake also


----------



## Natka303 (Dec 13, 2010)

As far as I know, the next exam will be in a really long time..... they are no longer hiring from the provisional list but taking people from civil service exam. Bad time to join FDNY :/ I am having issues as well.


----------



## brose4823 (Feb 25, 2011)

I called up in November and put my name on the list for FDNY EMS and recieved a letter to report for my physical this coming Sunday the 27th at FT, queens. So if you havent herd from them yet you should be shortly. Just be patient......


----------



## emt seeking first job (Feb 25, 2011)

brose4823 said:


> I called up in November and put my name on the list for FDNY EMS and recieved a letter to report for my physical this coming Sunday the 27th at FT, queens. So if you havent herd from them yet you should be shortly. Just be patient......



Were you on provisional; list or civil service.

Actually my interest was more for the openings at the privates an FDNY hiring would make.


----------



## brose4823 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was on the competitive civil service list


----------



## redbull (Feb 27, 2011)

brose4823 said:


> I was on the competitive civil service list



well there you go :glare:

good luck.


----------



## FDNY-USCG (Mar 1, 2011)

*Seniorcare*

Redbull,

     I saw on one of your earlier post that you were hired by  Seniorcare. I have an interview with them tomorrow and would like to know if you can share some insight and tips on what to expect on the interview. Thank you


----------

